# Bristol city centre Internet cafes?



## Paul Russell (May 23, 2007)

Are there any Internet cafes in central Bristol?

I mean ones with computers supplied, not ones where you can use your own laptop with that WiFi stuff.

I paid one of my occasional visits up from Dorset yesterday, and spent ages trying to find an Internet cafe to check my email (sort of important boring work stuff).

The one in Baldwin Street doesn't exist any more...

In the end, a nice lady at the Watershed pointed me in the direction of Stokes Croft, where there were two cafes more or less opposite each other.


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2007)

yeah, was gonna say Stokes Croft. tbh I can't think of many others, they seemed to die a death once everyone got it at home


----------



## Sunspots (May 23, 2007)

Sorry, I can't think of any internet cafes in the centre!... 

The first place that sprung to mind though was the central library on College Green (-a couple of minutes walk from The Watershed): 

http://www.bristol.gov.uk/ccm/content/Leisure-Culture/Libraries/computers-and-the-internet-in-libraries.en?#internalSection4

You probably have to be a member to use the computers, but I'm not sure tbh.  Even if you do though, it could be handy to join in advance online if you're going to be making these occasional visits to Bristol.

(-Plus it's all free!)


----------



## Paul Russell (May 23, 2007)

I was a bit surprised that I couldn't find one dead centre (I suppose Stokes Croft isn't too far from the "centre", it just took me ages to find it).

Much smaller places like Weymouth and Bournemouth have a few. Maybe something to do with having loads of foreign students there or something.




			
				JTG said:
			
		

> yeah, was gonna say Stokes Croft. tbh I can't think of many others, they seemed to die a death once everyone got it at home


----------



## Paul Russell (May 23, 2007)

Thanks. Yes, I'll check that out next time. I know if you're a "visitor" a library will usually give you access if you give them a few personal details, or sometimes you can just go straight ahead and use them.






			
				Sunspots said:
			
		

> Sorry, I can't think of any internet cafes in the centre!...
> 
> The first place that sprung to mind though was the central library on College Green (-a couple of minutes walk from The Watershed):
> 
> ...


----------



## xenon (May 24, 2007)

I think it's more the fact there are so many free Wifi hotspots around the centre. not much call for having cyber cafes.


----------

